# Help...My dog ate butter!!



## Spit That Out (22 March 2012)

Hi
Just a quick question...

My 16 month Border Collie ate 250 grams of real butter today!!

He stole it off the kitchen side as my hubby left it there after he tried using it on his sarnies this morning but being too hard just made a hole in his bread!!

Came home at lunch to take him for his lunchtime walkies and just found the wrapper shredded on the floor.

I called the vet straight away and he said that he would be loose for a few days but should be ok. If still loose in 3 days to take him in.

We've been for 2 long walkies since and he's had very loose (yellow!!) poop but seems a bit lethargic for his normal bouncy self, but we don't know if it's because of the walks or because of the butter.

He's had water and the first time it came back up but since then his water has stayed down.

We are leaving the back door open for him so he can go out anytime (even though we are sat here freezing) and will take him for his walkies before bed as normal.

Do you think we should stay up with him tonight just in case he needs to go out? Do you think i should take him to the vets anyway? 

Do i stick with margarine from now on!!!


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (22 March 2012)

If he's a good boy doing his toilets, then more likely he'll wake you up, whining. Personally, I'd go to bed and if he wakes you up, what a good boy, if not, then hirer a carpet cleaner for the weekend!


----------



## Spit That Out (22 March 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			If he's a good boy doing his toilets, then more likely he'll wake you up, whining. Personally, I'd go to bed and if he wakes you up, what a good boy, if not, then hirer a carpet cleaner for the weekend!

Click to expand...

That's a job for hubby then


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (22 March 2012)

He'll be fine and given half a chance he will probably do it again

Mine stole and ate a whole tub of anchor the other day - no ill effects 

There are far worse things for a dog to eat then butter - eg mobile phones, socks, tights.......


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (22 March 2012)

Spit That Out said:



That's a job for hubby then

Click to expand...

Yay, a kindred spirit, at last!


----------



## Toffee44 (22 March 2012)

Feel your sympathy Dylan ate cod liver oil tablets as a pup, was not pretty. 

I wouldnt feed for 48hrs and just offer lots of water.


----------



## madmav (22 March 2012)

Mine ate an entire Chocolate Orange years ago (Xmas present he stole). It's poisonous for dogs. He was fine, not even sick.
Worse was the three-week-old chicken that had been crab bait and forgotten about in beach bag. It was the really hot summer, hit 100F. Couldn't work out where yuck smell was coming from, until I found dog head deep in bag, manky chicken devoured. Again not even sick. Stomach of steel.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 March 2012)

I would fast him and be ready when he looks to be needing the loo    maybe also invest in a gas mask


----------



## nativepony (22 March 2012)

Sure he'll be fine - one of our lurchers has on two occasions eaten whole packets of butter, the first time he threw the lot up (on our parquet flooring, imagine liquid stinky grease down each join of parquet!!!) and the second had no ill effects! He has also eaten during his two years with us a kilo bag of raisins, 2 bars of 70% coco chocolate & a bag of dried rice in one evening (this involved a 2am emergency trip to the vet!) a bottle of Ouzo (unwrapped a Christmas present), half a box of Bendicks mints, the contents of my handbag to include a chunky kitkat & an eye pencil, the strawberry & coffee roses (that no-one wanted at Christmas) including the wrappers and the contents of the kitchen bin probably every other day!!! I could go on but will stop boring you know - he really is a GIT!!!!


----------



## ladyearl (22 March 2012)

Turned up to walk a dog at Christmas time. Customer called mid walk to say hope you got the chocs I left. Two mins later I was poop scooping my present! This was a Scottie dog so not a big dog - he was totally fine!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 March 2012)

My GSD did this when he was about a year old, I'd come in with the weekly shop and dumped it in the kitchen as I was dieing for a pee, came back and the wraping was in the garden no butter, he was fine, didn't do it again though but can't say he had the opportunity.  I was suprised as he wasn't a greedy dog and he hadn't ever pinched anything before, even leaving a chicken out to cool on the surface top neither of them tried to get it.


----------



## kirstys 1 (23 March 2012)

nativepony said:



			Sure he'll be fine - one of our lurchers has on two occasions eaten whole packets of butter, the first time he threw the lot up (on our parquet flooring, imagine liquid stinky grease down each join of parquet!!!) and the second had no ill effects! He has also eaten during his two years with us a kilo bag of raisins, 2 bars of 70% coco chocolate & a bag of dried rice in one evening (this involved a 2am emergency trip to the vet!) a bottle of Ouzo (unwrapped a Christmas present), half a box of Bendicks mints, the contents of my handbag to include a chunky kitkat & an eye pencil, the strawberry & coffee roses (that no-one wanted at Christmas) including the wrappers and the contents of the kitchen bin probably every other day!!! I could go on but will stop boring you know - he really is a GIT!!!!
		
Click to expand...



Sounds like he keeps you on your toes!!


----------

